# first Timber Rattler this year



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

morel hunting yesterday, and nearly stepped on a Timber Ratter about 5 ft.long, her belly was as big around as my bicep, Boy was she pretty tho. She never moved a muscle, cept her eyes watching me. a couple of my boys came over and looked at her and took pictures and all. I guess the state is restocking them. I havent seen any for 30 years. The last ones I seen were two babies together under a flat creek stone while morel hunting as I said 30 years ago near the house, but I guess they never made it who knows. Hell anything that moves any more is killed just because its there, sad. There were also garter snakes around her so I figure she was close to a snake den, but I couldn't find it. sure glad I seen her, a bite would not be good in an old critter like me. best wishes, ray


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Been seeing some chicken snakes in north Tx lately. In my area we have a lot of copperheads, so far I haven't seen any.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ray the state isn't stocking them but they are protected.Haven't seen any around here in last couple years.

big rockpile


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I had to shoot one in the yard this week. It killed one of my does. I don't go out looking for them, but if they move into my yard, that is another story.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Ray, I'm glad you didn't kill it. When I first read your headline I thought "Oh no, someone probably killed a snake just cause they're scared of it". I don't kill snakes unless I have a purpose for their meat and skin. When I see one on the road I'll go around it. But sometime only to look in my rear veiw mirror and watch the knumnut behind me run over it on purpose.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

With all this rain we have been having the last couple of weeks, I have killed 4 cottonmouths, and 5 copperheads. Had 1 dog bitten last night coonhunting mostly a cottonmouth. When it gets warmer the rattlers will come out


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

Our State either has employees that are not informed of restocking of certain critters and believe what they are saying or?? I've herd the stories of we are not restocking such and such then years later a story comes out about the success of restocking a critter that was reportedly not being restocked. So I will say this, only time will tell what the truth is. 
Another is the Cougar, & black panther, it is showing up in so many places and being documented with pics and vids since everyone has them in their phones now, however they are not being seen or appearing between the south west states they would have to travel through to get here. they only admitted they were here after a couple turned up dead. I am not accusing the conservation of lying, and will wait and see what the end results are, but the evidence seems to outweigh the statements at this time as I see it?? 
They said they were not restocking Black bears for the first several years, yet the bears came in and destroyed the feed bins where the dog feed was kept, and kept coming in to eat the feed out of the dog food pans. After being confronted with photos of 3 together in they yard they admitted they were restocking them BUT DON"T TELL ANYONE?? WHAT??? it was a secret, WT*?? then after a couple more years they started running articles about don't chain your dog out in the spring or they might be bear food. etc. SO I will say it depends on who you talk to on what answers you get also. Most don't have a clue what is or is not being restocked, and much of the restocking is done covertly for some unknown reason??? probably to control which programs seem to be successful?? or not? just my opinion. I have also read conservation articles that spoke about restocking of a certain species then later another article denying it so?? maybe the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing? ray


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

POISON snakes are not protected in GEORGIA . I kill them all.I have grand children. 
others are ok . They eat eggs in the chicken house but I have a cure for that. PLEASE have your DNR come & take ALL of the diomondbacks & cainbreaks you want -copperheads & cottonmouths also -good riddens.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ray said:


> Our State either has employees that are not informed of restocking of certain critters and believe what they are saying or?? I've herd the stories of we are not restocking such and such then years later a story comes out about the success of restocking a critter that was reportedly not being restocked. So I will say this, only time will tell what the truth is.
> Another is the Cougar, & black panther, it is showing up in so many places and being documented with pics and vids since everyone has them in their phones now, however they are not being seen or appearing between the south west states they would have to travel through to get here. they only admitted they were here after a couple turned up dead. I am not accusing the conservation of lying, and will wait and see what the end results are, but the evidence seems to outweigh the statements at this time as I see it??
> They said they were not restocking Black bears for the first several years, yet the bears came in and destroyed the feed bins where the dog feed was kept, and kept coming in to eat the feed out of the dog food pans. After being confronted with photos of 3 together in they yard they admitted they were restocking them BUT DON"T TELL ANYONE?? WHAT??? it was a secret, WT*?? then after a couple more years they started running articles about don't chain your dog out in the spring or they might be bear food. etc. SO I will say it depends on who you talk to on what answers you get also. Most don't have a clue what is or is not being restocked, and much of the restocking is done covertly for some unknown reason??? probably to control which programs seem to be successful?? or not? just my opinion. I have also read conservation articles that spoke about restocking of a certain species then later another article denying it so?? maybe the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing? ray


The only Stocking I have helped with about 20 years ago was Turkeys,Pheasants and Otters.Pheasants didn't turn out as well as they thought they would,Otters did much better.

big rockpile


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I've found over the years it takes a lot of 'riling' to get a timber rattler mad at you. I relocate them to recently replanted plantations next to a creek buffer zone.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

texican said:


> I've found over the years it takes a lot of 'riling' to get a timber rattler mad at you. I relocate them to recently replanted plantations next to a creek buffer zone.


I totally agree. There used to be a bounty on them and some oldtimers made a good living off of them. It was $1 per snake and 50Â¢ per egg. Last one that I bountied was around 1967 and may have been the last year for that. Only reason why that one had to go was that it was under my uncle's front porch. I know where there are 2 major dens and always remained alert in the fall when squirrel hunting. 10-15 years ago, not uncommon to see a half-dozen or so sunning themselves on the rocks prior to hibernation. First time I saw them, we sort of made a pact. "You leave me alone and I'll leave you alone." Other than a few cattle getting bit in the face, those rattlers have kept out of everyone's way. 

Martin


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Only good snake is a dead snake. Kill every one you find. Read my last post and add 1 Eastern diamondback to the list.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm not Tibetan monk, however I believe every living thing has a purpose and unless your life or those you love is in danger we should allow most living creatures to live their lives out. We are the ones encroaching on their territory not the reverse. I will kill disease carrying critters like mosquitoes flies etc but I will not kill most critters like spiders, snakes, bears, etc unless i feel under a immanent death threat, that cannot be avoided. If my family will be in threat i transport the critter to a safe place for both of us. I wont even kill spiders in the house unless they are in a dangerous place for the kids. I will kill house fly, mosquitoes, fruit flies, garden pest bugs, critters destroying my garden etc. But do my best to live alongside nature. best wishes, ray


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

For those that want kill a snake here's and true story for you. 
Several years ago not 20 miles form me was a 5 yr old little boy playing in his parents yard. The boy had a jar with little rattlesnakes in it that he thought were worms. As he carried them to show his mother , he collapsed, by the time the paramedics got there the little boy was dead. Dr stated he had been bitten over 20 times form the puncher marks on him. A snake don't care if you love him or hate him, he will try and bite you. 
If you transport one to another location , you are only adding to the problem of someone else. I killed a chicken snake this morning trying to get into my brooder where 55 baby chicks were. Get real folks !!!!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

What's a chicken snake?

Martin


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Its a non poisonous snake that can grow up to around 5 ft long. It will eat just about anything that it can get into its mouth. Chicks, Rats, Mice, Pups, Eggs, ect. They will scare the crap out of you when you reach into a nest picking up eggs and one wraps around your arm, it will bite but will not hurt you with poison.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

We had a rattler in the root cellar last year. Hubby did kill it because of it's location and there was all 7 of the kids (before we had our 8th) outside playing. Dh found it/killed it when I was at work but I looked at the snake when I got home and took pictures. They are beautiful but he was too close to the house. Hubby said like you Texican, that it was a docile snake. We live in snake country lol.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

My policy on varmints is this: On my property they are dead meat if I see them in time to shoot. We are now certain of cougar; no bear so far, coyotes running everywhere. I've trapped and killed dozens of **** and possum, three bobcats. Yesterday the govt. trapper killed two beaver, used one to set snares for coyotes.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Fellow behind me moved his stock off his place because the thinks a cougar got some of his calves and cut up a bull. He's seen the animal, as have several other people in the community.

We are also overrun by coyotes; my dog and the neighbor's were cut up badly on successive nights. We are not sure which, but it had to be coyotes or the cat. 

We've got snares out for the coyotes now. I'd appreciate any advice on placing and baiting them. 

If any of you have any experience trapping/killing/baiting cougar I'd like to know how it is done. I've no experience with them.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

*my advice is. If you have a dangerous Cougar is to get ahold of the authorities and they will trap it for you and relocate it to a more suitable area. It wont cost you but a phone call and a bit of time showing them the proof that it is a danger to people and local livestock are being taken, ergo the conservation will take care of it for you, best wishes, ray *


----------

